# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending March 20, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay sales trading at a steady level. The past
week's temperatures have been very mild. Pellet sales were steady with
light to moderate demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 200.00/ton. Good-Premium Grass small
square bales 115.00-120.00/ton Round bales Premium 140.00/ton, Good 85.00/ton.
Ground and Delivered to feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17
percent protein: 215.00-218.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 180.00-200.00/ton, Good Alfalfa
Round Bales 75.00-80.00/ton, Ground and delivered to feedlots 120.00-125.00.
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 210.00-215.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, all hay classes were steady. Buyer demand and
trade activity was light to moderate.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 200.00 180.00-200.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium ------------- 140.00
Good 110.00 75.00-85.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 210.00-215.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

